# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  قانون حظر النقاب سيفعل قريبًا ماهو الحل؟

## هناء الشنواني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
سيُفعّل قريبا في مصر قانون حظر النقاب في الأماكن العامة أو ستدفع المنتقبة غرامة ألف جنيه تضاعف في كل مرة
ابنتي منتقبة ومصممة على عدم خلعه
ما التوقعات إذا تم تفعيل هذا القانون وماذا ستكون رد فعل المنتقبات في مصر؟؟

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيكِ وفي ابنتك حفظها الله ورعاها
عليكم بالدعاء، وتفاءلوا بالخير بأن لن يفعل حظر النقاب.
اللهم مقلب القلوب ثبت قلوبناعلى دينك
*

----------

